# Shia in dubai?



## UKLecturer (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello there,

I'm a practicing shia muslim from the UK and was wondering if its a good idea to work as a lecturer in dubai, where I'm thinking of taking up a lecturers post at zayed university.

I've been told that on immigration you need to register your religious affiliation, that is in itself an extremely personal piece of information that seems to only have one obvious purpose!!! 

Can anyone please advise?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't think you have a problem unless you want to advertise your sect. No one here really asks you what specific sect you belong to. Some might only ask if you're a Muslim. 

I believe for your visa, they simply ask your religion so as you're a Muslim, you would select 'Muslim'. Unless, that's incorrect?


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

You need to register your religious affiliation, which means which religion you follow. 
It does not ask you which sect you follow. so you simply state Muslim, unless you think 'Islam' isn't sufficient to describe your beliefs then you can state the rest - but I would avoid it, as it might look to someone that you are basically throwing it in their face. 

What obvious purpose is it then you think? If your obvious purpose is because UAE is a Sunni nation and they want to differentiate between Shia's and Sunni's, then you are wrong. They will find out whether you are Sunni or Shia if they wanted to even if you stated that you were Jewish or christian. 
Secondly there are loads of shias here, and there is even a Husseinia, I think it is in Sharjah though. I have colleagues/friends that are shias and they seem to live life very normal just like everyone else. 
Nobody really cares as long as you do not start advertising your sect as w_man mentioned and practice your beliefs that contradicts with Sunni'ism in public - with that I mean things that you know Sunni's do not allow or accept from Shia'ism, for example talking about bad about the As7aba al rasoul and the prophets wife (ra). 

However IF they ask you whether you are Sunni or Shia, then do say you are Shia because if they want they can find out. But I very highly doubt they will unless you are teaching religious studies - which is then obvious and I guess you wouldn't want to teach something you might not believe in.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Nobody would ask you what sect you belong to.

In the Emirates ID form you will be asked about your religion, not your sect, and I don't see any use of declaring your sect to anyone. 

I am also pretty sure you are aware that Shia names are very distinguishable from Sunni ones and that some people can even differentiate by looks, so it's not a hidden secret for the authorities after all. I see all sorts of religions and sects over here, and unlike some other countries, it makes no difference whatsoever in Dubai.


----------



## sweetsingeruk (Aug 14, 2015)

Is it ok to wear religious emblems, eg pendants, keyrings, etc, like a Cross or Zulfikar?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

sweetsingeruk said:


> Is it ok to wear religious emblems, eg pendants, keyrings, etc, like a Cross or Zulfikar?


Absolutely!


----------



## sweetsingeruk (Aug 14, 2015)

*Thanks!*



BedouGirl said:


> Absolutely!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

sweetsingeruk said:


> Is it ok to wear religious emblems, eg pendants, keyrings, etc, like a Cross or Zulfikar?


Well, not in Sharjah! Have been incidences where people have been asked to remove the large crosses/emblems they were wearing a couple of years ago. Small and inconspicuous is the way to go.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

sweetsingeruk said:


> Is it ok to wear religious emblems, eg pendants, keyrings, etc, like a Cross or Zulfikar?


Just don't rub it in peoples faces, just because my residency says I'm a Christian doesn't mean I am, the last thing I want is people flaunting their specific deity in my face or trying to push it on me (yes it does happen out here). 

Each to their own of course, within reason, it's 'your' religion/faith - not mine.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

sweetsingeruk said:


> Thank you so much!


No problem. I imagine you're not on a mission to convert the masses and just want to wear a normal cross and chain. You'll see many people here who have a small cross tattooed on their hands or wrists too. Ironically, you'll also see some pretty large crosses in jewelry shops too


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Not forgetting the multitude of Ichthys symbols on so many cars out here.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Mustii said:


> ...It does not ask you which sect you follow...


unless you need federal security clearance, in which case you have to declare your sect... there are some teaching positions where a security clearance is required...


----------

